# Dermistide Beetles



## bassinbuck (Aug 6, 2010)

I had a skull mount done several years back by a guy who used dermistide (flesh eating) beetles and I loved it. Anyone know of someone in the Midwest who does this?


----------



## bassinbuck (Aug 6, 2010)

And how much do they charge per head?


----------



## ccoburn33 (Jun 19, 2006)

There's a guy I use here in Iowa that was charging $120 to have the head beetled, then degreased and whitened if you want. That is without a plaque. PM for his details if you can't find anyone closer to you.


----------



## fbbirdhunter (Dec 17, 2017)

You can buy them on ebay and usually the seller will buy them back from you at a reduced price.I know someone who has done this several times.


----------



## Markve214 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ive thought about doing this before. Ive heard they smell really bad though and i dont want the house to smell.


----------



## Big Guns (Nov 18, 2008)

Smell is terrible


----------



## bcook07 (Sep 19, 2018)

There is a place in Bunker Hill Illinois called Flesh and Bones that does them for $100


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

There is Bugman Taxidermy and Artisan Taxidermy in Burlington, Wisconsin.


----------



## Mrobley066 (Sep 21, 2017)

I have some they definitely have a smell so don't keep in your house.


----------

